# Car advert with GSD



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

First time I've seen a GSD in car ad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgirOMNxlfM

For the song

http://www.ez-tracks.com/getsong-songid-41223.html

Click "Embed Code" and then wait for it, doesn't take long.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

That song is too funny!! My dog just walked in to listen...


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

That's great to read - I've heard that other dogs have also done that!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha! Cute.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

What is the song? I can't hear what they're saying in the song in the video and the other link for it doesn't work for me.


----------

